# Share your trip function



## Jordan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

I've just seen this function on my app. The premise is that you can share your destination with family or friends.









Is this just a way for Uber to get more personal information for marketing?

Is it a way for Uber to show it cares about your safety?

I might try it on tonight and see if it works.


----------



## weekendnightdriver (Sep 5, 2016)

Jordan23 said:


> I've just seen this function on my app. The premise is that you can share your destination with family or friends.
> View attachment 173246
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever you are online, the partner app shares your location to Uber.
When you share your location, the recipients can see your location on their Pax app.
It is just taking a big pride with so little extra efforts.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

I have used it to notify my wife where I am. She has generally found it difficult to understand where I am because of the small scale of the map: it requires her to know or find out where specific streets are.


----------

